# Help. green/red



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a 160 gallon tank that currently houses 5 kenyi 3 female 2 male and 3 bristlenose. I have the yellow and blue covered and would like to add some green and red to the color spectrum. I dislike the blood parrots so they are out of the question and my LFS are chains with limited selections. Any suggestions on some Africans that fall into those red or greens would be great and does anyone that breeds them have any for sale. Would firemouth Meek survive in my tank. The kenyi are still only about 3 inches. I probably will be having to travel a min of an hour to a city with a decent selection so I would love any ideas on fish so I can verify via phone if they have or can get any green or red cichlads. Any help or ideas on this would be greatly appreciated. Sucks to live where there arnt any fish store other than petsmart.:x


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There's a victorian hap called christmas fulu or something like that, I believe it's both green and red. I would avoid the obvious "red zebra". Not only are they usually orange, but the can interbreed with the kenyi. I wouldn't mix in firemouths (they are Central american) and I suspect the kenyi would beat them up, but it might go the other way. Green is a pretty rare color for a freshwater fish.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I have a male Victorian ruby green Hap that has great deep red color. I can't think of any really green fish offhand, aside from sunfish, and they wouldn't mix well with Africans. Check out aquabid.com or some of the online retailers if you can't find what you want locally.


----------

